# Fluorescent replacement



## Jraculya (Apr 21, 2016)

Thinking about replacing the fluorescent bulb with this on my 29 tall: https://www.amazon.com/Fulight-Easy...00WL7YW2M/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

Has anyone tried these?

Looking to grow Dwarf Hairgrass


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, I have a 4' installed over a low tech 55 gallon tank.
Been in service now for 18 months.
Also tested some @ works for 30 months daily use.
I used daylights and the color remained true over time.

Only issue was the two pins that required power were at the same end.
A shunted tombstone (lamp holder for pins) could not be used.
Hardware store and $2 fixed this.

I have heard nothing good about the tubes that claim they will run on an existing ballast.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jraculya (Apr 21, 2016)

That is exactly what I was hoping to hear. Thanks!


----------



## Jraculya (Apr 21, 2016)

I just thought I would give an update on how this bulb is doing in the tank. I am now several months in and the results are mixed. Stems are growing ok if a little slowly. Swords don't seem to be growing at all. This is a no Co2 or ferts tank, so that may be what is limiting the swords. 

I think it looks pretty good though overall.


----------

